# Iridescent Pressed Powders - Which ones?



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 22, 2007)

Which IPP's are must haves/worth getting in you all's opinions.  I have Star! and like it a lot, and now I am thinking it might be nice to have Ice or Belightful or Delicacy, but since I only have pictures to go off of, I wanted to get some other opinions.  TIA!


----------



## mzdawn (Sep 21, 2007)

I have Ice and Delicacy - I love to highlight with them, but now that I have the new MSFs from Flashtronic... I hardly reach for them. =/

I wanted to pick up Star! but could never get a swatch of it.


----------



## shimpaniac (Sep 21, 2007)

i totally agree with mzdawn...
i have belightful...very pretty ...until...i got shimpagne and gold spilll
hardly ever reach for it...
i think u could skip it...no need really!!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you guys describe Belightful? I want something to highlite under my eyes to give it a hollywood pop. Is it super glittery? Sheer? Does it only work with light skin?

Thanks


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 23, 2007)

its REALLY glittery in the pan but in my opinion its not too glittery on the skin.

i love love love belightful, its very frosty tho and im nw30


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I have the 2 that came in the Amuse collection, I think. The bronzey/gray type of one does not show up on me at all. The orangzy one is oaky.


----------



## MisaMayah (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely Star I/P
The other ones are way to white for my skin!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2007)

I've actually never tried them.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 2, 2007)

I have belightful and star. I'm a NW40-45-47.


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone wants to buy "start I/P/P pm me? It looks horrible on me or I just don't know how to use it correctly


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everybody.  I just stuck with Star! and I'lll see what the new Pressed Beauty Powders look like later this year.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't particularly like them.  A highlighter on darker skin has to have a smooth texture with pearl or frost not GLITTER, and thats what I found these to look like (Same with beauty powders) or else it's all wrong on the skin.  I prefer loose powder highlighters or MSFs w/ a stippling brush.


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Oct 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I have belightful and star. I'm a NW40-45-47._

 
Would you describe Belightful's finish as glittery or frosty? And is it concentrated or sheer? I'm just scared of it looking like chalky baby powder!!!! I'm a C7 BTW.


----------

